# motorbike logging



## imagineero (Jun 16, 2013)

Taken in mindanao in the phillipines. They use motorbikes to get the logs out on dirt paths and narrow dirt roads, to paved roads where they untie the logs and tip the motorbike over leaving the logs in piles to be collected by trucks. 6-8 logs at a time, and they ride with a passenger as well as the logs. When not carrying logs, the bikes take up to 10 people.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That is way cool. And I used to think roping zebras from a BMW was the best. All done in flip-flops no less.


----------



## twochains (Jun 16, 2013)

That is pretty ####tin' cool! Never would have dreamed I would see something like that! I want to see the 10 people riding at once though! Imagine cornering..""Ok, everyone lean...WAIT...not everyone at the same time!!" LOL!


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Jun 16, 2013)

wonder what the life expentency of those little wheel bearings is ??used to do em 2x a year on my dirtbike :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## imagineero (Jun 16, 2013)

At the risk of going off topic....





This one has only 7 people, and 3 of them are kids so that doesnt count for much. The people on the tank apparently help keep the front wheel on the ground. The driver and passengers all have a good sense of balance!





When you're serious about passenger carrying you need the side supports, like for logging. It's not a bad business either; you can log all day, carry passengers as a taxi on your way home, and deliver livestock on the weekends. I cound 9 on this motorbike, which is actually in motion. 8 are pretty obvious, and one more on the far side outriggers with his head only visible.

Shaun


----------



## twochains (Jun 16, 2013)

That is quite incredible to say the least! Our "Barney Fife" cops around here would have an instant brain aneurysm if that rolled by on the streets!


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jun 16, 2013)

*If I put that much weight on those narrow tires*

it wouldn't move a foot before sinking to the hubs.


----------



## zogger (Jun 17, 2013)

Just seems so improbable. I wouldn't even put that many logs in my ratsun truck, let alone on a scoot. I can't see how it would be cost effective, wear and tear versus whatever they make from hauling the wood.

They must have some tremendously skilled bike mechanics around there.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess it's easy to forget that a very large number of people in the world still don't have electricity, running water, health care etc. The going wage for an educated person in the phillipines is about $375/month, but manual laborers out in the sticks make as little as $2/day. These guys are living in bamboo shacks with thatch roofs. An extended family might pool all their savings together to buy a bike, and the bike has to make money. There might only be a couple bikes in a small village, so the bike literally does do every job. They'll find ways of hooking things up to the wheels to use it as a stationary plant, and the pics with 10 people on a bike are taxis. They might get 5c off each person for a trip, which adds to your daily wage. While in korea I saw absolutely everything delivered by bike - whole cows, 5 or 6 live pigs, full size double door fridges, even saw some bikes with 2 or 3 other bikes on the back of them sideways. They replace the suspension with solid struts. I tried riding them unloaded, they were very under braked. I took my buddy's bike (an XT600) on the back of a small bike (125cc) for a distance of about 40 miles. 






















I don't think economics enters into it so much. These people are barely subsistence living, having enough foods is a cause for celebration. Getting an education for your kids is a big deal and worth skipping meals for. Major holidays are times when you can fill your tummy, properly. The concept of buy a truck or a piece of heavy equipment is so far beyond reality for most of these people that it probably doesn't even cross their mind. This sort of small scale hand logging isn't for export; most of it probably ends up milled by guys with saws for the local market. Poorer people build their houses out of whatever materials they can find, but if you're a little better off then you can afford to buy some lumber and build something a little more sturdy, possibly with electricity and maybe even a refrigerator.

[video=youtube;02QWRo1W4II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02QWRo1W4II[/video]

I think most of you guys would have seen this vid but we might as well chuck it in here for future viewing since it's related. The guys voice is pretty annoying but you can always turn the sound off.

Shaun


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 17, 2013)

absolutely crazy!:cool2:


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 17, 2013)

Haha I'm so printing that to show to my forester safety buddy. I don't think the guy takes off his safety glasses while having sex! This will kill him.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm. I'm not sure I'm buying all of this motorcycle log truck thing. 
When I was a kid I tried to be a motocross racer. I've blown the seals out of several front forks with just 140 lbs of my butt on the bike. Just can't picture these guy's getting too far with a couple thousand pounds of logs, and 140 lbs of butt.

But, it is on the internet....it must be true. :bang:

Andy


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jun 19, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure I'm buying all of this motorcycle log truck thing.
> When I was a kid I tried to be a motocross racer. I've blown the seals out of several front forks with just 140 lbs of my butt on the bike. Just can't picture these guy's getting too far with a couple thousand pounds of logs, and 140 lbs of butt.
> 
> But, it is on the internet....it must be true. :bang:
> ...



Thrashing around on a motocross bike is a bit different to slowly carting logs/pigs/cows/people down the road.

And besides, those bikes are probably way tougher than a motocross bike otstir:


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 19, 2013)

More like what is the life expectancy of the loggers over there?! :msp_scared:



JRepairsK70e said:


> wonder what the life expentency of those little wheel bearings is ??used to do em 2x a year on my dirtbike :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twochains (Jun 19, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Hmm. I'm not sure I'm buying all of this motorcycle log truck thing.
> When I was a kid I tried to be a motocross racer. I've blown the seals out of several front forks with just 140 lbs of my butt on the bike. Just can't picture these guy's getting too far with a couple thousand pounds of logs, and 140 lbs of butt.
> 
> But, it is on the internet....it must be true. :bang:
> ...



Funny you mention fork seals...look at the bike in the 2nd set of pics...both seals are blown! LOL! See the dust line towards the inside of the fork tube?


----------



## dooby (Jun 20, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Taken in mindanao in the phillipines. They use motorbikes to get the logs out on dirt paths and narrow dirt roads, to paved roads where they untie the logs and tip the motorbike over leaving the logs in piles to be collected by trucks. 6-8 logs at a time, and they ride with a passenger as well as the logs. When not carrying logs, the bikes take up to 10 people.



I am taking my teepee to Sturgis,thats it!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Shaun ; 090 s yuk. I wonder if he can pick up pennies off a table?? . It is pretty amazing what a guy can do when he doesn't listen to everyone tell him that he can't do it.


----------



## dooby (Jun 21, 2013)

Just when the Forest Shurrcuss thought i couldn't get to that fire wood behind that gate, i broke out the Tote-Gote!!!LOL:greenchainsaw:


----------



## zogger (Jun 21, 2013)

He could bolt a canoe on each side, come up with a PTO to a prop, and do some fishing in between log loads....


----------



## redprospector (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not saying he can't do it.
I'm just not buying that he did...for long anyway.

Andy


----------



## sun64 (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't also be fooled by the weight of the logs. Not all logs are as heavy as what you may have at home.
I cut some dead straight 5 to 6 inch logs in a bit of rain forest at home for some bracing. I could not believe how light it was , it was no pine, don't know the species, just it was nice and tall, probably 12 metres tall ( 40 ft ) or more 
I ended up cutting some small stringy bark gums as I was unsure how strong that light timber would be when dried
When you only have limited tools, ie motorbike, it is surprising what you can make do with 
I know I have been places where you don't have the tools you require on site so you improvise to achieve the desired outcome


----------



## imagineero (Jun 22, 2013)

redprospector said:


> I'm not saying he can't do it.
> I'm just not buying that he did...for long anyway.
> 
> Andy



Funny you should say that. I tried telling these fellas how it is for us... that we make their entire yearly wage in a day doing less work, that we have machines that pull the trees out of the woods with wires floating in the sky, and other machines that can pick a whole tree up and strip it of branches and bark and cut it to length. Told them how we all have our own cars, which we drive to work alone, and we live in houses with 3 or 4 bedrooms and other rooms that have no real purpose like a living room and a dining room, and that we often live in those houses by ourselves or with just one other person. They slapped me straight in the face and called me a liar. Demanded I take it back.

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (Jun 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> He could bolt a canoe on each side, come up with a PTO to a prop, and do some fishing in between log loads....



you mean, like this?

[video=youtube;dyBl9vf8Td0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyBl9vf8Td0[/video]


----------



## imagineero (Jun 22, 2013)

sun64 said:


> Don't also be fooled by the weight of the logs. Not all logs are as heavy as what you may have at home.



Could be some truth in that


----------



## sun64 (Jun 22, 2013)

I had an email a couple of years back where in India they had a scooter and the back wheel had rope tied to the rim and it was used on a small lift for hoisting up bricks , the guy would rev her up to raise the lift. Scooter was tied down to something from memory.


----------



## dooby (Jun 22, 2013)

throughout this site i have read how hard non-pro chainsaw enthusiasts say how hard we loggers work and i can tell ya-it ain't near as hard as people in 3rd world countries work or how hard our forefathers worked. My granddad and great-uncles owned the first power saws in N.W. Montana after WW II , before the war it was all axes and misery whips. Granddad used to tell stories of snow depth, lard and green ketchup sandwiches, horses and kerosene(old fashioned bar oil). When i start ranting about how hard something is i reflect on my Granddads stories and come around to humbleness. I for one have seen some pretty Jerry-rigged ordeals but we here in the spoiled world are dominated by "thats to hard"," it won't work", or "it's not safe". IMHO we have it pretty easy!


----------



## zogger (Jun 22, 2013)

sun64 said:


> I had an email a couple of years back where in India they had a scooter and the back wheel had rope tied to the rim and it was used on a small lift for hoisting up bricks , the guy would rev her up to raise the lift. Scooter was tied down to something from memory.




That's an old get something up out of the ravine trick as well. Jack a truck up, bare rim goes on drive wheel, it's chained down, use the rim as a capstan winch. I have seen it done.


----------



## dooby (Jun 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> That's an old get something up out of the ravine trick as well. Jack a truck up, bare rim goes on drive wheel, it's chained down, use the rim as a capstan winch. I have seen it done.



This is a great trick for hunting situations, also. we use this frequently to yard out critters. One important thing to remember is to chalk the wheels and stabilize the axle with a jack stand . Used to have a wheel all set up with some ol' copper telephone line. Copper went back to the smelter.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 23, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Funny you should say that. I tried telling these fellas how it is for us... that we make their entire yearly wage in a day doing less work, that we have machines that pull the trees out of the woods with wires floating in the sky, and other machines that can pick a whole tree up and strip it of branches and bark and cut it to length. Told them how we all have our own cars, which we drive to work alone, and we live in houses with 3 or 4 bedrooms and other rooms that have no real purpose like a living room and a dining room, and that we often live in those houses by ourselves or with just one other person. They slapped me straight in the face and called me a liar. Demanded I take it back.
> 
> Shaun



Being poor doesn't mean you can abuse a piece of equipment and it will just keep going just because you can't afford to do something different. I know we are spoiled, and overpaid, and I enjoy the heck out of it.
What I don't enjoy is getting in a pissing match with people that I like. So you guy's go ahead and have fun with it. 

Andy


----------



## imagineero (Jun 23, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Being poor doesn't mean you can abuse a piece of equipment and it will just keep going just because you can't afford to do something different. I know we are spoiled, and overpaid, and I enjoy the heck out of it.
> What I don't enjoy is getting in a pissing match with people that I like. So you guy's go ahead and have fun with it.
> 
> Andy



C'mon Andy.... there's nothing finer in life than having a pissing match with people you like. Especially if there's some beer and a campfire!


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

imagineero- so were ya vacationing in that area? You're not really all that far away from there are ya? How was the food? Is there a commercial area where you stayed? How about any pics of monitor lizards... ( I think you Aussie's call them goanna) should have maybe seen some varanus indicus in the mangrove areas (black covered with bright yellow spots). Got any nice "hot snake" pics? I would be pretty interested in seeing more pics of the area


----------



## imagineero (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm heading over in august, the rainy season! Never have visited PH yet, but lived and travelled overseas from the age of 20-27, always on bikes. 5 years in korea, and the balance spread out in eastern russia, japan, indonesia and new zealand. Most of those pics were taken by fellow dutchmen and fellow rider living in phillipines who has a pretty cool website about what he's seen in his years there. I saw similar things in korea, and got up to plenty of mischief there myself. Is a 'hot snake' some kind of metaphor?


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

Hot snakes are anything poison. So you travel on bikes!? Oh man....I'd give anything to travel in another country on bikes! What do you ride? I'm assuming you are into bikes... I've been seeing this alot lately and it is making me twitchy to want to go into debt again...

https://www.google.com/search?q=tri...GNIXm8QSu84CQDQ&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=656

...gotta have one...:msp_wub:


----------



## jrcat (Jun 23, 2013)

Thats a sharp lookin bike TC ...


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

imagineero- 20 -27...I bet you were on bicycles huh?...even cooler if you were! Yep, I could definitely find mischief in Korea... I got to travel to Australia when I was 19...by myself  Stayed in Adelaide and Sydney for 2 weeks!...shouldn't have ever come back to th States...


----------



## imagineero (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been riding since I was about 14 (illegally). 36 now. Best count I'm coming up pretty close to a million km (600,000miles) travelled on two wheels. I've lost count of the number of bikes I've owned, but there's been a lot. While travelling it was whatever was produced locally, which is just small stuff, but when you find something bigger you take it. Back home I've ridden mostly bigger bikes, but pretty much all jap stuff, and with only a couple of exceptions all road bikes. I'm on my second blackbird at the moment, 160,000kms on the clock so I'm looking for another bike. 

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (Jun 23, 2013)

twochains said:


> imagineero- 20 -27...I bet you were on bicycles huh?...even cooler if you were! Yep, I could definitely find mischief in Korea... I got to travel to Australia when I was 19...by myself  Stayed in Adelaide and Sydney for 2 weeks!...shouldn't have ever come back to th States...



Never on Bicycles mate... it's all been engine powered ;-)


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

You're living a dream! I want to go across Alaska on a sport tour or big adventure bike. And I would like to travel the Trans-Continental bike trail across America (supposed to take a few months) on an adventure bike. Me and a group of guys in my area used to all have KLR 650s, we did everything that could be done to them to make them faster and sound better. We used to do a bunch of back roading. I spent more time training for XC and ended up selling my dual sport bikes. I would love to own either KTM 990 Super Adventure or the BMW GS1200 or that fricken awesome Triumph Tiger. 

Thanks man! Sorry for hi-jacking your thread with a bunch of motorcycle and traveling talk.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 23, 2013)

Any thread in the 3rd page of the F&L forum is well and truly off topic ;-)

I was living the dream, tavelling and working from one place to the next. That dream went on the back burner a long time ago though, and it's just business as usual for me like it is for most of us. It's taken me a few years to makeup for all that lost time, working and saving, buying equipment. I've got to a pretty good place now, truck and chipper, plenty of saws and rigging, few guys working for me. It's all owned outright and finally the moneys starting to flow. But wouldn't you know, it's the quietest winter for 4 or 5 years this year :-( I'm having a holiday anyway, havent had one for 3 years and I've damn sure earned it. It's only going to be a couple weeks, but its something.

Shaun


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

Being as that you are fin e with being off topic..who makes the "Black bird"? Never heard of one, is that something we can't get here in the States? I noticed you guys have cars over there that I have never even seen, I'm sure it is that way with the bikes. What side of Australia are you located? (I guess I could google it..)


----------



## imagineero (Jun 23, 2013)

it's the honda CBR1100xx blackbird. Was the fastest bike in the world for a little while, but nobody holds that title for long. It's a big heavy long fast bike, but it looks pretty small when I sit on it due to being 6'3 and weighing in at 250lbs. It looks enormous when my girlfriend sits on it, but she's only 5'4 and weighs about 95lbs. I don't ride fast much anymore, It's just a big comfortable bike for my fat ass to sit on, and it has huge power for passing road trains etc. The roll on from 60mph~120mph is a phenomenon ;-)

I'm on the east coast, in Sydney.


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice! The year I was in Sydney was '93 or '94, it was the year those huge wild fires were going. When I flew out we went right by the smoke plume...it had the sun blocked out. Waaaay off topic...there was a beer I drank over there, it had a bottle cap that could be tore down the center like a can. It had a snake on it and I think it was "Snakebite" beer, you had to turn the bottle upside down and smack it to mix the hops dredgeings...you ever drink it or know what I am talking about? I loved it over there! Everybody was so fricken nice to me...including your Federal Police, with whom I had quite the encounter with  

What was really weird to me was the accent swap deal. We like Australian accents and the Aussies seemingly liked mine! LOL! I took something like 800 pictures when I was over there. I was there for the 2nd World Conference of Herpetology. Evidently it was one of the first times some of your alls protected fauna was evr displayed to the public. I got to fly down to Wyhalla (sp) on the southern coast and walk around in the desert. Good times...all just memories now! Good thing about memories...you can keep most of them.


----------



## zogger (Jun 23, 2013)

So...looking for a new bike..which means that whizzbang honda will be extra..gonna add the outriggers and go to work, or what? 

LOGS DELIVERED WITHIN 10 MINUTES OR YOUR MONEY BACK!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAH

I have a busted moped....I shouldn't even be reading this thread....

more HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2013)

Andy is right in that stuff not made for the rugged use of being in the brush wears out and breaks pretty fast. There is a lot to be said for nice new iron. . 
But, a guy can get a lot done with less than ideal equipment.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2013)

It just takes a lot more physical exertion. :msp_smile:


----------



## jrcat (Jun 23, 2013)

imagineero said:


> it's the honda CBR1100xx blackbird. Was the fastest bike in the world for a little while, but nobody holds that title for long. It's a big heavy long fast bike, but it looks pretty small when I sit on it due to being 6'3 and weighing in at 250lbs. It looks enormous when my girlfriend sits on it, but she's only 5'4 and weighs about 95lbs. I don't ride fast much anymore, It's just a big comfortable bike for my fat ass to sit on, and it has huge power for passing road trains etc. The roll on from 60mph~120mph is a phenomenon ;-)
> 
> I'm on the east coast, in Sydney.



Are you my twin lol.. Sometime I will put up a pic of my ugly mug lol..


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2013)

Clint ; there are LOTS of those tours up here in the summer. . They rent BMW'S. And some others as well. The bikes are outfitted with aluminum cargo boxes and they go all over. Me, I like a half ton Dodge 6 pack 4 wd. . . We have been having awesome bike weather lately. Last year it rained all summer. 

There are 3 bikes I would like. A Rokon. A 550 Kawasaki Enduro. And a Triumph Scrambler. But they are way down on the things I need so.


----------



## zogger (Jun 23, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Clint ; there are LOTS of those tours up here in the summer. . They rent BMW'S. And some others as well. The bikes are outfitted with aluminum cargo boxes and they go all over. Me, I like a half ton Dodge 6 pack 4 wd. . . We have been having awesome bike weather lately. Last year it rained all summer.
> 
> There are 3 bikes I would like. A Rokon. A 550 Kawasaki Enduro. And a Triumph Scrambler. But they are way down on the things I need so.




Rokon! A member here goes by that nick and has one. I watched a demo of one once, gee loweez are they slick. They are absolutely the most awesome offroad bike, (but actually street legal) that you can also do serious work with. I think of them as a 4wd small compact tractor cut in half lengthwise.


----------



## twochains (Jun 23, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> Clint ; there are LOTS of those tours up here in the summer. . They rent BMW'S. And some others as well. The bikes are outfitted with aluminum cargo boxes and they go all over. Me, I like a half ton Dodge 6 pack 4 wd. . . We have been having awesome bike weather lately. Last year it rained all summer.
> 
> There are 3 bikes I would like. A Rokon. A 550 Kawasaki Enduro. And a Triumph Scrambler. But they are way down on the things I need so.



Holy crap Glen, I didn't know you were a bike enthusiast also! There was a couple guys in Arkansas who bought brand new KTM Adventurers and decked them all out and went across Alaska! The pics were incredible! These guys spent a year or so planning their route...kind of like the Trans Continental, where back roading and gas stations were all marked out. I just got to thinking the Trans Continental may go through parts of Alaska, but IDK that for sure. Love to do a ride vacation up there for sure!


----------

